# UFC’s Mir books Strikeforce fight vs. Cormier



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

UFC’s Mir books Strikeforce fight vs. Cormier



> Former Ultimate Fighting Championship heavyweight champion Frank Mir (16-6 MMA, 14-6 UFC) is temporarily leaving the octagon in favor of a Strikeforce cage.
> 
> USA TODAY Sports confirmed with UFC and Strikeforce officials that Mir has agreed to meet Strikeforce grand prix winner and former two-time Olympic wrestler Daniel Cormier (10-0 MMA, 7-0 SF) in the co-main event of September’s Strikeforce: Melendez vs. Healy fight card, on Sept. 29 at Power Balance Pavilion in Sacramento, and airs on Showtime.
> 
> ...


Dunno if true but sick if it is


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

*Mir to Strikeforce*

Apparently Mir is fighting Cormier in Strikeforce.

http://tucsoncitizen.com/usa-today-sports/2012/07/25/ufcs-mir-books-strikeforce-fight-vs-cormier/

Pretty crazy...


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

*Frank Mir leave UFC for.....Cormier*

Company man!



"Former Ultimate Fighting Championship heavyweight champion Frank Mir (16-6 MMA, 14-6 UFC) is temporarily leaving the octagon in favor of a Strikeforce cage.

USA TODAY Sports confirmed with UFC and Strikeforce officials that Mir has agreed to meet Strikeforce grand prix winner and former two-time Olympic wrestler Daniel Cormier (10-0 MMA, 7-0 SF) in the co-main event of September's Strikeforce: Melendez vs. Healy fight card, on Sept. 29 at Power Balance Pavilion in Sacramento, and airs on Showtime.

"There has been a lot of speculation as to who Cormier would fight next, and this is the fight that makes the most sense," UFC president Dana White said. "The reality is, Cormier is one of the best heavyweights in the world. He just won the grand prix and beat Josh Barnett. He needs to fight opponents of that caliber, and Frank Mir is that guy."

Strikeforce was purchased by the UFC's parent company, Zuffa, LLC, in March 2011. The companies have since operated independently, and differences between White and Strikeforce's broadcast partners at Showtime have led to a largely frosty relationship. However, this booking represents a temporary change in direction, as the UFC and Strikeforce rosters were previously considered mutually exclusive.

Following the fight, both Mir and Cormier will compete in the UFC after a decision this past fall for Strikeforce to dissolve its heavyweight division in favor of focusing on developing other weight classes. Many of the company's heavyweights moved to the UFC, while Cormier stayed to finish out the heavyweight tournament."

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/mma/story/2012-07-25/Mir-moves-to-Strikeforce-for-now/56492782/1


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Cormier will smash him.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Interesting move for Mir. He matches up well with Cormier stylistically and could possibly be setting himself up for a belt unification. I think Mir has a better chance against Cormier just due to their respective styles than he does with the UFC heavyweight contenders and definitely the champ.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Their won't be title unification because Cormier doesn't have the belt Overeem does. Good for Frank for stepping up wish more UFC guys would do this.


----------



## WarCraved (Jul 9, 2012)

Mir wins this one. First time betting against Cormier.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

wait wait wait...what happend to tim sylvia fighting cormier? was that just a rumor? or is this a rumor?

if this is legit man thats awesome, UFC needs to do this more often...and for god sakes help melendez out, they dont even need to send a champ just some quality guys...melendez vs jim miller would be sweet


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Id rather see him fight big foot silva. I'm not exactly a mir fan but I dont like seeing a former champ keep getting put out in every fight. His record says he's been knocked out 6 times. But that is deceptive, brock lesnar no doubt gave him a concussion after a very brutal beat down in their first fight which frank won, same with wes sims who stomped mir out and nog v mir 2 had mir concussed and took a ton of shots within an inch of ending in KO. I'd say its more fair to say he's been knocked out in around 9 fights.

If this fight happens I'd wager on cormier taking via KO round one.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mir is going to get absolutely worked if this is true.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> wait wait wait...what happend to tim sylvia fighting cormier? was that just a rumor? or is this a rumor?
> 
> if this is legit man thats awesome, UFC needs to do this more often...and for god sakes help melendez out, they dont even need to send a champ just some quality guys...melendez vs jim miller would be sweet


I'm guessing Barnett still has one fight and Timey vs Barnett is kind of a big deal.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Let's hope Mir's been working on his striking because he's certainly not taking Cormier down.

Gonna be another ugly loss for Mir IMO.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Bitter sweet. It's always nice to see cormier fight but its bittersweet because he's probably going to break his hand and you will have to wait another year to see him again =(. 

Cormier round 2 tko.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

John8204 said:


> I'm guessing Barnett still has one fight and Timey vs Barnett is kind of a big deal.


ah...didnt think about that, thats pretty good i guess:thumbsup:....i really hope cormier doesnt break his hand, he needs to learn how to punch


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Mir needs to back off the body mass and get back to his speedy old self ala the Mir of UFC92/100 kinda physique. He gases and slows down way to quick to be effective against Cormier IMO.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

*UFC’s Frank Mir Books Strikeforce Fight vs. Cormier*



> Former Ultimate Fighting Championship heavyweight champion Frank Mir (16-6 MMA, 14-6 UFC) is temporarily leaving the octagon in favor of a Strikeforce cage.
> 
> USA TODAY Sports confirmed with UFC and Strikeforce officials that Mir has agreed to meet Strikeforce grand prix winner and former two-time Olympic wrestler Daniel Cormier (10-0 MMA, 7-0 SF) in the co-main event of September’s Strikeforce: Melendez vs. Healy fight card, on Sept. 29 at Power Balance Pavilion in Sacramento, and airs on Showtime.
> 
> ...


Cormier should destroy Frank, nice set up for a shot at the UFC title.

http://tucsoncitizen.com/usa-today-sports/2012/07/25/ufcs-mir-books-strikeforce-fight-vs-cormier/


----------



## WizeKraker (Dec 5, 2010)

Poor Timmy.

Who's up now for Silvia?

This should be a slightly more competitive fight with a T/KO still going to Comier.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Fecking great fight.:thumbsup:

No idea who will win. I would like Cormier to progress... but Mir has a few tools to say the least.

Whatever, I cant wait. I wonder if we'll get to see it in the UK?


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Hope Mir pulls it off. I have nothing bad to say about Cormier, but i hope Mir wins this by submission without taking a leg or an arm


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

WizeKraker said:


> Poor Timmy.
> 
> Who's up now for Silvia?
> 
> This should be a slightly more competitive fight with a T/KO still going to Comier.


Mir vs Cormier
Sylvia vs Barnett


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

*Cormier vs. Mir*



> Last week rumours of Tim Sylvia signing with Strikeforce to face Daniel Cormier were shot down by UFC President Dana White. It now appears Cormier’s opponent will be a former UFC heavyweight champion.
> 
> 
> Dana White has now confirmed that Frank Mir will step in to face the Strikeforce World Grand Prix champion Sept. 29 at Power Balance Pavilion in Sacramento, CA.
> ...


Source: http://vendettafighter.com/news/frank-mir-to-take-on-daniel-cormier-strikeforce/


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

They should send Cowboy over to fight Gil if he wins his next fight.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Cormier will smash him.


You mean sweep the floor with him


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

I really like what they did there. Nice job from ZUFFA.

Great attitude by Frank for accepting it - I think he will get his $$ for this.

This fight would be great. I like both fighters. I think that Cormier will win this and make him self big name for UFC fans and his marketability.

Im big believere in Cormier. He is absolute beast and I believe that he has legitimate shot at JDS. He could win it. I dont say he will but he has better chance that most UFC´s HW right now.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I expect this to be worse than Brock/Mir II.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice! Who saw sth like this coming anymore? Everybody was pretty much done at this point cross-fights. I hate to see Mir lose but he is losing this one, no doubt about it.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Frank Mir books Strikeforce fight vs Daniel Cormier*



> Former Ultimate Fighting Championship heavyweight champion Frank Mir (16-6 MMA, 14-
> 6 UFC) is temporarily leaving the octagon in favor of a Strikeforce cage.
> USA TODAY Sports confirmed with UFC and Strikeforce
> officials that Mir had agreed to meet Strikeforce grand
> ...


http://www.usatoday.com/sports/mma/story/2012-07-25/Mir-moves-to-Strikeforce-for-now/56492782/1?csp=obnetwork

This is basically Dana White's way of getting around the fact that Cormier has one fight left on his SF contract with Showtime. We can all consider this to be Cormier's first UFC fight, as both fighters will be with the UFC permanently after this event and the SF heavyweight division will be fully dissolved.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

say what you will about Frank, but he doesn't take any easy fights.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mir is only fighting champions.

LOL

Should be interesting.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

At least Frank gets it, it is better to stay active than to wait for "big name" fights. And don't delude yourself, while most on this forum respect Cormier, he is by no means a name.... yet.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Very interesting fight. Kinda similar to the Barnett match up with both fighters being slick on the ground, but Mir has better striking where as Barnett had the better wrestling.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

If this is true then i'm ecstatic. Another big name for Cormier's record!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Damn...nobody thought about this. Credit to Joe Silva and the brains behind the match making. I think Daniel is too fast for Mir and will catch em easily just like JDS. Name wise they want to legitimize Cormier to set him up for the championship bout of SF vs UFC. I see it already...


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Swear to god I posted this hours ago, its not there though :confused02:

Anyway, great fight and a great victory for Cormier to walk into the UFC with, I think he stops Mir.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

This should give us a real feel for where DC is in the heavyweight ranks. Barnett was a good test, but if he handles Mir as easy then he is definitely ready for a Title run.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The only real chance Mir has of winning here is if Cromier follows Mir to the ground. Mir has shown that even rocked he is still insanely dangerous on the ground.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

SM33 said:


> Swear to god I posted this hours ago, its not there though :confused02:
> 
> Anyway, great fight and a great victory for Cormier to walk into the UFC with, I think he stops Mir.


Had to chuckle...maybe it merged or didn't register properly. All good we all know you post up good articles. Cormier will be fighting the UFC HW champ by 2013 to set up the first and last unification belt that was left vacant by Overeem. 

I'm still surprised he beat Barnett that thoroughly. People don't realize Barnett is probably top five if not maybe even top three. His career has been marred by PEDS unfortunately, plus he is a bit of arrogant bastard. I really wonder how him vs Fedor would have been like. Can't believe Fedor retired with little fanfare. The only one that got away...


----------



## Stockton902 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Not an easy fight for Mir by any means.*


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

hellholming said:


> say what you will about Frank, but *he doesn't take any easy fights*.


Yeah you pretty much nailed it. Frank has no fear and fights whoever they put in front of him. I'm interested to see how he will do against a guy with such an intense wrestling base. Frank will have the advantage in size, BJJ, experience and stand up. But his TDD has never been good and he has never faced a wrestler like Cormier. I really want Mir to win but I could easily see Daniel pulling off a UD.

This is a 5 round fight right? I hope Mir will focus diligently on his conditioning. He has never gone 5 rounds.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

If Cormier wins he should definitely get an immediate title shot. The division is lacking contenders and beating Mir is worthy of a shot. If Cormier comes in with a smart gameplan I think he can outgrapple Frank and avoid submissions for a tough decision or TKO.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Barnett is actually a fairly dangerous opponent and Cormier chopped right through him. I suspect Frank had better keep his bottom game in A+++ form for this fight as he's not going to want to stand with Cormier for too long and he definately won't be able to stop his takedowns.

I'm take Cormier by TKO in the 3rd on this one.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Their won't be title unification because Cormier doesn't have the belt Overeem does. Good for Frank for stepping up wish more UFC guys would do this.


Overeem vacated the belt when he was released and Cormier is officialy regarded as Strikeforce HW champion.


----------



## schiops (Jul 12, 2009)

*Mir agrees to fight Cormier*

http://tucsoncitizen.com/usa-today-sports/2012/07/25/ufcs-mir-books-strikeforce-fight-vs-cormier/
Very interesting. I think Cormier takes it,though Mir could always catch him in a sub off his back. Will be interesting to see if Cormier's Gn'P can thwart Mir's subs. Personally, I see Mir getting TKO'd in the second, third at the latest.

Edit: Looks like someone beat me to it. I apologize,the other thread was apparantly originally posted in the UFC section and was moved here right after I finished posting this thread, so I didn't see it until after. Feel free to close this thread,thank you.


----------



## woshishabi (Jul 23, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> Had to chuckle...maybe it merged or didn't register properly. All good we all know you post up good articles. Cormier will be fighting the UFC HW champ by 2013 to set up the first and last unification belt that was left vacant by Overeem.
> 
> I'm still surprised he beat Barnett that thoroughly. People don't realize Barnett is probably top five if not maybe even top three. His career has been marred by PEDS unfortunately, plus he is a bit of arrogant bastard. I really wonder how him vs Fedor would have been like. Can't believe Fedor retired with little fanfare. The only one that got away...


note that although a solid fighter， barnett was never really a top five or even top 10. He has ok striking d，good td and great transition from td to top control but that is it. 

barnett is a good grappler, when it comes to scrambling he is THE expert. However his ground game was never amount the best due to his lack of offensive guard. his lower body is pretty much dead if he is placed on bottom.the only thing he is good at from there is an explosive upa. but seriously no open guard，no hip movement，even no shrimping most of the time？ you simply can’t call that good ground game. 

basically if barnett can't take you down he is screwed， either be picked apart by striker(crocop), or got gnped till the end（cormier），or tapout（kerr in grappling，btw barnett is the only person i know whom mark kerr actually submitted in grappling matches） 

frank mir's ground game is at the opposite end. I don't think any one need to be reminded about mir's slick guard. since both barnett and mir are not likely taking cormier down，i think mir's offensive guard makes a major difference. when mir falls， cormier will not feel like jumping right into his guard as much as he did to barnett. I think they will be on their feet most of the time，at least way more than cormier-barnett bout. given that mir is probably a better striker than barnett，this one will definitely be tougher for cormier.

personally i think cormier is only behind jds and cain（let along the unpredictable overeem）.he will slowly pick mir apart standing using his advantage in speed. but mir is a legit opponent to test cormier‘s true strength， at least better than other possible option


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Threads merged in the SF section *


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Mir didn't look in shape for the last fight at all, I have a feeling he will be ready to go for this one though. Huge fight for him, because if he loses it and gets knocked out again badly, retirement will be looming on the horizon


----------



## schiops (Jul 12, 2009)

Term said:


> This should give us a real feel for where DC is in the heavyweight ranks. Barnett was a good test, but if he handles Mir as easy then he is definitely ready for a Title run.


I think beating Barnett the way he did is more impressive than beating Mir, Barnett is IMO a better fighter than Mir.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

DC to me, passed the test with Bigfoot and proved it with Barnett. I have a feeling Mir fades at one point and DC gets the TKO.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

His last 4 fights are Monson, Bigfoot, Barnett & Mir.. What's the bet he draws Werdum for his first UFC fight?


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

Considering getting Showtime for this show in particular. Looks to be an intriguing fight for sure!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If Mir comes in lighter, like he did against Lesnar the second time, I'd give Mir a shot. After round 1 of Lesnar GnP, Mir still looked quite fresh and had speed to his strikes before being taken down again. A few combos from Big Nog and Dos Santos had the heavier Mir sucking wind too much.

Bring the quick Mir back and he'll stand a better shot IMO.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

LizaG said:


> If Mir comes in lighter, like he did against Lesnar the second time, I'd give Mir a shot. After round 1 of Lesnar GnP, Mir still looked quite fresh and had speed to his strikes before being taken down again. A few combos from Big Nog and Dos Santos had the heavier Mir sucking wind too much.
> 
> Bring the quick Mir back and he'll stand a better shot IMO.


I think you're spot on but Mir will most likely come in heavy thinking he'll have a size advantage on Daniel. Frank will probably wind up on his back by the second or third round eating heavy leather. I am a little biased however since I get to root for a local in this fight.:thumb02:


----------

